# Shimano or Suntour?



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Pretend for a moment you are building up an early 1990s Zullo. You have a full 7 speed Suntour Superbe Pro group minus stem and seatpost and a full 7 speed Dura Ace 7400 group, incluing stem and seatpost.

Which would you choose? :idea:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Either would work...If you go Suntour, add a Nitto bar and stem


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

the stem/seatpost would push me to Dura ace ... and I'd get another frame for the Superbe pro


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I think the Suntour would be cool. The Zullo is somewhat rare, so the Suntour would make it a little more interesting. Save the Dura-Ace for a more common or team (type) frame. A matching seat post can always be found later. Of course, we will be expecting pictures.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Suntour.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SunTour.

Put the Shimano on a Denali road bike from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Either would work...If you go Suntour, add a Nitto bar and stem


Yeah, I know either will work, any one in particular more appealing? If going Superbe Pro, I'd still use a DA stem, proably a polished one. Handlebar will probably be a Cinelli.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

You should use the Dura Ace and send me the Suntour.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Superbe Pro was great. I'd go with that.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Dave Hickey is of course 100 percent correct.



Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Yeah, I know either will work, any one in particular more appealing? If going Superbe Pro, I'd still use a DA stem, proably a polished one. Handlebar will probably be a Cinelli.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I raced on Superbe Pro from '85 to '91. Never had one failure or complaint. I still love the stuff.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

frpax said:


> I raced on Superbe Pro from '85 to '91. Never had one failure or complaint. I still love the stuff.


I am leaning towards the Superbe Pro but I am liking this DA 7400 stuff more and more. I have it now on two of my bikes and it is flawless as is my Superbe Pro equiped Univega (Miyata). I have the DA crank sitting here on my desk and it is just gorgeous; can't help picking it every now and then...


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

What model Univega do you have? What's the equivalent Miyata?

ivalent


Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> I am leaning towards the Superbe Pro but I am liking this DA 7400 stuff more and more. I hatve it now on two of my bikes and it is flawless as is my Superbe Pro equiped Univega (Miyata). I have the DA crank sitting here on my desk and it is just gorgeous; can't help picking it every now and then...


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

The superbe pro hubs were the best hubs made at the time. Go with the Suntour but use a XA stem with the bar.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

+1 on the Superbe Pro hubs. Probably the best hubs ever made (IMHO)

My old race bike was a Pinarello with a complete Superbe Pro drivetrain (shifters, derailleurs, crankset, pedals); Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe brakeset; Cinelli bar & stem. Campy C-Record seatpost and old Record hubs; Mavic rims; Michelin tires


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

Suntour always Suntour...put a Nitto Pearl Stem on it and you are golden


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

OES said:


> What model Univega do you have? What's the equivalent Miyata?
> 
> ivalent


I have a 1984 Competizione (made by Miyata) with SunTour Superbe Pro and it is equivalent to the PRO model. Almost exactly the same frame actually.



















Notice the fastback seatstays? As far as I can tell, The PRO for that year and the Univega were the only models to get those. The Univega’s aero fork is identical to Miyata’s aero forks


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

frpax said:


> +1 on the Superbe Pro hubs. Probably the best hubs ever made (IMHO)
> 
> My old race bike was a Pinarello with a complete Superbe Pro drivetrain (shifters, derailleurs, crankset, pedals); Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe brakeset; Cinelli bar & stem. Campy C-Record seatpost and old Record hubs; Mavic rims; Michelin tires


Me after my first crit in 1985 with the above mentioned bike, except with Vittoria sew ups:


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

hairnet and super leggera pedals...i remember those days well




frpax said:


> Me after my first crit in 1985 with the above mentioned bike, except with Vittoria sew ups:


----------

